# Tore my right  pec tonight!  Cycle terminated



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

Third time I've torn a pec in my life. First time I was 28, then 41 and now again at 49!  same right pec too!

 3rd rep on flat bench tonight with 405 and felt something pop. My spotter sucks ass so I had to tilt the weight to each side to get rid of it!

 Just got in from the ER, they saw me for 25-30 seconds and referred me off to an ortho. Previous pec tears have only taken me out of the gym for like a month, this time it seems a little worse than the other two so I'm dropping my cyle and going to cruise on 285 mg of test U and hgh.

 Just when thing s were starting to look good!

 Getting old sucks fellas!


----------



## mike4563 (May 14, 2012)

Bad times, I feel for you brother. Hope it doesn't keep you out of the gym for too long.

how far into your cycle were you?


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

mike4563 said:


> Bad times, I feel for you brother. Hope it doesn't keep you out of the gym for too long.
> 
> how far into your cycle were you?




Was really just bgarely into the primo part of the cycle and that really sucks but other than that I complete d8 weeks of anavar stacked with some test and then ran tren for 4 weeks with test. Things were really going well!

 My whole chest is black and blue! I don't think I will go over 315 on flat bench anymore once this thing gets healed. 

 Thank you bro!


----------



## 7ten11 (May 14, 2012)

Something I'll be looking forward to pretty soon it seems, already being 41 lol


----------



## Pikiki (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to heard this EZ, you know how to take care of yourself so hopefully you`ll recovery soon bro.


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

7ten11 said:


> Something I'll be looking forward to pretty soon it seems, already being 41 lol



 If that is you in your avatar you look fantastic for 40+



Pikiki said:


> Sorry to heard this EZ, you know how to take care of yourself so hopefully you`ll recovery soon bro.



 Thx P, I appreciate you brother!


----------



## JOMO (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Brother! Right out of left field as they say. I wish you a speedy and healthy recovery my man.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

Sorry pops.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 14, 2012)

Damn pops take it easy! So needless to say this won't be your last cycle since it wasn't complete I'm guessing


----------



## DarksideSix (May 14, 2012)

that sucks man, thought i tore a pec a few weeks ago but it was a monir pull.  had to stay off of flat bench for a while.   hope it heals quick!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2012)

You're so old you're literally falling apart!!!

So that sucks pretty bad ez. At least you can still hit legs 

How about no more flat benching?


----------



## DF (May 14, 2012)

405 your an animal!
Sorry to hear Bro.  Hope your recovery is quick.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 14, 2012)

Suxx to hear that, hope u get better soon. Bout the spotter, give us a name and location and we will go beat him with a barbell so he learns how to spot correctly. Migh run a frayed lat pulldown machine cable trough his asscrack too if he blacks out with the bb too fast.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2012)

fuck ez that sucks man sorry


----------



## MTgirl (May 14, 2012)

That sucks!!!  Sorry to hear that.  I feel crappy spotters tend to be major contributors to injuries .

Feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs P (May 14, 2012)

Ouch ! Sorry to hear that EZ, hope u feel better soon


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 14, 2012)

Fuck man that's rough, Heal up quick and you will be back in no time couple questions for you 1. I have heard that GH has healing properties would it be beneficial for you to continue to use it? 2. Can you do anything in the gym ? like lift light or cardio. and R you going to have to rehab the injury like go to PT if so how long do you think


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

Looks all black and purple today but honestly I can move my arm around, just can;t do a fly motion at all. ave to go out in a bit and play the doctor and referral game.

 Thanks for the support all

 Lets see how fast this old man can get back into the gym.  POB I think I will keep flat benching I will just not go over 315, increase reps but not weight anymore at this stage of the game.


----------



## Hurt (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear bud...but if anyone knows how to correctly handle rehabbing an injury it should be you!  On another note...405 for reps...JESUS OLD MAN!


----------



## Georgia (May 14, 2012)

Ouch Zeek. I'm sorry to hear that man. My buddy tore his pec benching 485. Was on Tren and he pushed himself too hard and paid the price. Hope you heal up quick brother


----------



## Jada (May 14, 2012)

Dame EZ sorry to hear about ur injury! Wish u a fast recovery.


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

Thx again guys and gals

 I was going for a clean 6 reps hurt!  It was there just the old body gave out.




PillarofBalance said:


> You're so old you're literally falling apart!!!
> 
> So that sucks pretty bad ez. At least you can still hit legs
> 
> How about no more flat benching?


 


Hurt said:


> Sorry to hear bud...but if anyone knows how to correctly handle rehabbing an injury it should be you!  On another note...405 for reps...JESUS OLD MAN!


----------



## Mr P (May 14, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Third time I've torn a pec in my life. First time I was 28, then 41 and now again at 49!  same right pec too!
> 
> 3rd rep on flat bench tonight with 405 and felt something pop. My spotter sucks ass so I had to tilt the weight to each side to get rid of it!
> 
> ...



sorry to hear this big guy, but I may add that us oldies should go lighter on weights and keep a high rep to maintain muscle and avoid injuries, I believe if your looking to gain strenght then by all means go heavy,  but for quality muscle lighter weights high reps is the way to go,  I hope you get better and recover fast


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

through hgh all things are possible lol  

  still need to go to specialist but it looks terrible but may not be too bad. Crossing fingers and thx guys


----------



## cokezero (May 15, 2012)

I hate to hear that zeek. I'm right there with you. I get my mri results tomorrow to find out if I have to have shoulder surgery. He said I might be out for 4-6 months. That doesn't register in my brain. I hope yours just looks bad and you recover fast. Remember zinc, vit a, vit c, water and omega 3's help with all injury recovery. Good luck man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2012)

wouldnt want your gear to expire>  i can help though...


----------



## Malevolence (May 15, 2012)

So sorry to here that!!!!  I know how injury in the middle of training sucks bad.  Can only imagine having it happen during cycle too.  I hope you heal up fast and recover fully!  Sorry bro


----------



## DF (May 15, 2012)

They doing an MRI & thinking surgery?  I hope that woman of yours is taking good care of you.


----------



## Malevolence (May 15, 2012)

That being said...  You are 49 and benching 405????  Guess you are part wolf.  WTF?!


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Third time I've torn a pec in my life. First time I was 28, then 41 and now again at 49!  same right pec too!
> 
> 3rd rep on flat bench tonight with 405 and felt something pop. My spotter sucks ass so I had to tilt the weight to each side to get rid of it!
> 
> ...



Tore mine in a meet last year and it sucks hearing other doing it but you will bounce back.

1st thing that can to mind was don't stop test and GH!


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Was really just bgarely into the primo part of the cycle and that really sucks but other than that I complete d8 weeks of anavar stacked with some test and then ran tren for 4 weeks with test. Things were really going well!
> 
> My whole chest is black and blue! I don't think I will go over 315 on flat bench anymore once this thing gets healed.
> 
> Thank you bro!



Cut your range of motion with a 1 board and 2 board you'll be happy even a one board will do wonders!


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

I'm blaming tren for this injury!  strength went up too fast for the old body to handle. Just in the last couple of weeks I had picked up 3 extra reps to my bench.


----------



## beasto (May 15, 2012)

Wish you the best of health and recovery!! Sucks that you had to drop your cycle. You'll be back @ it!!


----------



## amore169 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Zeek, hopefully you'll heal pretty quick!


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

I go in to see an ortho tomorrow at 9am and I should get the details on how long etc till I can get back to lifting. Whatever they tell me i am going to cut that repair time in half with gh!!

 I may take today off from the gym again but tomorrow regardless I will be doing cardio and legs


----------



## DarksideSix (May 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm blaming tren for this injury!  strength went up too fast for the old body to handle. Just in the last couple of weeks I had picked up 3 extra reps to my bench.



Thats the same thing that happened to me.  fortunately my pec didn't tear, just pulled.  Damn Tren!!  lol


----------



## Tilltheend (May 15, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear E. You need to make sure you rest up, good idea to drop the doses back down. HGH will help in recovery.


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Thats the same thing that happened to me.  fortunately my pec didn't tear, just pulled.  Damn Tren!!  lol



 If I go in tomorrow and they tell me it is just a pulled pec I will do cart wheels out the door


----------



## Hurt (May 15, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> That being said...  You are 49 and benching 405????  Guess you are part wolf.  WTF?!



Correction...405 for REPS! 

Keep us informed big guy, hoping the prognosis is good!


----------



## bah1a (May 16, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Third time I've torn a pec in my life. First time I was 28, then 41 and now again at 49!  same right pec too!
> 
> 3rd rep on flat bench tonight with 405 and felt something pop. My spotter sucks ass so I had to tilt the weight to each side to get rid of it!
> 
> ...


----------

